# Canon 35-135 Ultrasonic Lens



## Derek Zoolander (Jul 18, 2009)

I found one in good condition for $140. Anyone have experience with it? As I understand it has been discontinued but the few reviews I could find said it was a pretty solid lens. If I can negotiate the price, what would you guys be willing to pay for it?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Samanax (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a pretty old lens (from 1990 or so) and it's not a very fast lens. Average price range for one in good condition is $125 - $150.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jul 19, 2009)

worth it to have if i can haggle him down to $100 then?


----------

